# V6 Checklist for Purchasing, Specification and Performance



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There seem to be quite a few peeps looking for info regarding what to look for and what should have been done service wise prior to purchasing the V6 and additional information, ie specification and performance..

The 3.2 V6 comes in Coupe and a Roadster version. 
Both models come with either a 6 speed manual or a DSG [ direct shift gearbox ] gearbox.
The MK1 TT V6 is available from 03 to 06 and is only offered in a 4 wheel drive version. (QuaTTro)
The MK2 TT V6 is available from late 06 to 10 and is only offered in a 4 wheel drive version. (QuaTTro)
The V6 is a normally aspirated engine [ no turbo or supercharger ] and power delivery is smooth and consistent from 1000 to 6400rpm.
Over other models in the range the V6 has the most power, larger brakes, bespoke front bumper, bespoke rear valance and larger rear spoiler.

Parkers car guide with all the facts and figures..
http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/a ... -1999.aspx?

In conjunction the AA have issued a list of checks 
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/ca ... ction.html
and the list below is more TT Coupe specific.

1. *Where to buy from..*
Audi Dealer [ UK wide ]
Established Independant Trader [ UK wide ] and the Forum has Norfolk Performance Car Sales as a site sponsor and always has some nice TT examples available for sale..
viewforum.php?f=66
Forum Member [ UK wide ]
Pistonheads [ UK wide ]
Autotrader [ UK wide ]
Private Seller [ UK wide ]
Never, the pub or on the street.

2. *Question to ask prior to visit..*
Is the car advertised still for sale?
Why are you selling the car? [ are you convinced by the respose ]
Are there any issues not mentioned in the advert, has the car been in any accidents? [ deal breaker ]
Are there any lights on the dash when the engine is running? see symbol guide..









Is the service history Audi, independant or a mix, do you have service book stamped and receipts? [ deal breaker ]
Is there a receipt history for the car?
Has a HPI check been carried out? [ if your happy with the car, do this last if the seller hasn't ]
Is there any outstanding finance to pay? [ HPI should show this up ]
How long have you had the car and is your name on the V5 [ could be a dodgy trader ]
How many previous owners have there been? [ V6s can be 11 years old, if its a good one, no more than 2 owners ]
Has the car been modified ie engine, wheels and bodywork? [ could be a bonus or a chav ]
How many miles to the next service as seen on the DIS as negotiate price down if service time is close
Does the car have an MOT? [ insist on seller getting it done prior to sale ]
Do you have 2 keys and an emergency key for the car?
Do you have the radio code? it should be on the inside page of the radio owners manual.
If the owner will give you the MOT number or the V5 number you can check out the last MOTs record and if it has any advisories.. http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring

3. *Questions to ask at first visit..*
Can i see the V5 and MOT (check for amount of owners and advisories and mileage consistency)
Can i see service history/receipts to check ownership pride and whats been changed over the years, if possible.

4. *What to look for around the car..*
Road Tax and Current MOT is a must.
Condition of the paintwork [ respray at £200 per panel, negotiate down if panels require rework ] incl stonchips.
Audi TT roof rails are prone to the paint bubbling, these are classed as trim and not subject to Audi paint warranty.
Fitment of panels should be flush, esp rear bumper to arch fitment.
Check for dings and dents along the bodies length, especially door sills.
Tyre wear should be even and tyres of the same make.
Brake pad wear as new will cost £60 to £100 for the fronts
Disc wear, more than 1mm could be a sign they are on the way out.
Quality of rims as a rim refurb can be £40 to £80 per wheel.
Use a torch to check under the car for oil leaks.
A proud owner will poilsh the exhaust tips.
Headlight/Brake lenses in good condition.

Does the car remote open both doors, check door shuts for paint wear due to rubbing, do doors close properly.
Are the TT logos on the door sills in good condition.
Does the car remote open the boot, are the boot shocks working, does it close flush with the bodywork
Boot should contain a warning triangle at the front of the boot liner
Under boot liner there should be a firmly secured battery with green LED luminated, batteries are prone to loosing their performance on cars of this age and replacements can be £60 to £120.
Boot well should contain a styrene container holding jack and tools incl compressor and tyre foam [ in date ]
Does car remote lock both doors and indicators flash when locked.
Are the seats in good condition and do they match each other, check drivers chair for bolster wear.
Check action of both seats forward, back, up/down and tilt.
Are floor mats origonal and in good condition.

Open bonnet from drivers side footwell and open,close bonnet, is operation ok and alignment ok to headlights and bumper.
Open bonnet and check for cleanliness of engine and 3 trim covers installed around silver plastic engine air intake cover.
Check oil cap for emulsification and coolant expansion reservoir water is clear, blue or orange. All are good.
Check oil dipstick for colour quality and level, orange dipstick at the front of the engine.
Check brake fluid level, left side of the bulkhead. 
Close bonnet.

5. *Common tests across both models..*
Ignition on, check lighting and interior lights and indicators ok
Ask owner to run through all function checks incl lights, indicators, radio and 6 x cd changer, heated seats, windows, wipers and wash incl headlight wash with headlights turned on.
Ask owner how to best start the car from his experience, partial accel or no accel or foot to floor, clutch in or not.
Car in P or Neutral if its a manual, start the car via owner info
The car should start within 3-4 revolutions of the engine, all dash lights should go out, except handbrake.
Let the car tick over until the temp reads 90C for 3-5 mins, once at 90C if it drops to 70 then goes back up the thermostat is sticking and needs replacing at £200.
RPM should be 860 rpm and fuel gauge should be a representation of the digital fuel gauge, accessed by the wiper end button selector and mileage information displayed in the digital display of the instrument cluster. Full tank is approx 400 miles, 200 is approx half way on the gauge, discrepancy could mean dash pod failure [ £800 ] repair.

Rev engine and check exhaust for blue smoke from N/S exhaust exit as the O/S exhaust has a performance flap that is closed during tickover, but opens once on the move.
The V6 has a chain fitted for the timing, which over time may wear but should be good for at least 100k miles dependant on servicing and driving style. There are VAGCOM checks that can be done to determine the wear level of the chains, which can only be done with a computer type device and specialist software. Symptoms of stretched chains can be ticking noise which changes in frequency when the car is revved. The replacement cost of the chains is in excess of £1k so be sure to listen out for ticking. VAGCOM blocks 208 & 209 measure chain condition with minus 8 being bad and 0 being good for either block.
Once moving does the suspension absorb bumps on the road and do the brakes stop the car..
Run the air conditioning for a few minutes whilst the engine is running and check its cooler than outside.

6. *What to test out on a DSG V6 with engine running..*
Gear selection can only be made whilst the brake pedal is pressed
From Park go to Drive and release handbrake, release foot brake slowly and the car should edge forward. Drive the car normally and the gearbox should change up at about 1500 rpm all the way to 6th. Slow to a stop and the gearbox should change down without you even noticing. Repeat to 40ish mph to ensure 6th is reached and slow to a stop again.
Now move the gearstick to the right into Tiptronic mode, this now allows the driver to control the gear change via the gearstick or paddles on the steering wheel, either forward push up or pull back to travel through the gears using the gearstick or right paddle click to go up to 6th and left paddle click to go down to first. Gear position in M mode is displayed on the dashboard and shows gears from 1 to 6. Forward pushing the gearstick engages 1st through to 6th and pulling back shifts from 6th down to 1st. The gearbox wont allow you to shift if you are going to exceed the max rpm. In Tiptronic mode the gearbox will auto shift down to first if rqd but you will have to shift up manually unless the max revs are exceeded and the gearbox will auto shift up a gear and so on.
I wouldnt bother testing Sport mode as if the other modes are ok im sure Sport will be fine and im sure if you get the car you *must* read the manual to understand the specific modes of the gearbox.
Once at a stop, foot on the brake, select Reverse, ease off the brake and you should start to roll back. Try reverse in a clear carpark doing full circles both ways. This should be a smooth, non noisy operation apart from the exhaust note..
At any time you should not be able to hear any mechanics in the gearbox but you may feel the power transfer between gears.

Note. Over the last years it has been reported that the mechatronic units within the DSG have been failing which Audi UK will NOT recognise as a common fault and will set you back £2000+ to replace. Bear this in mind whilst testing and through ownership of your TT. Regular servicing and oil changes should help, but as this model can be over 10 years old now.... buyer beware.

7. *What to test out on a manual V6 with engine running..*
Does clutch pedal have a positve feel
Can all gears be engaged easily without clunking or knocking
Is the biting point of the clutch in the right place
Try forward/reverse in a quiet carpark doing full circles both ways. This should be a smooth, non noisy operation.
On the test drive everything should be silent and smooth apart from the exhaust note.

8. *How to handle issues..*
Try to resolve defects before the deal is done and clarify who is paying for the work and are parts VAG approved.

9. *Is there a warranty..*
Established trading companies will sell with 3 months plus, try and understand what is covered.

10. *Where to get an aftermarket warranty..*
Warranty Direct
AA Gold Cover

There may be restrictions on cover ie 10 years old and or 100,000 miles exceeded.

11. *How to pay..*
Bankers Draft
Cheque
Bank Transfer
Never Cash [ only deposit ] as there is no paperwork trail if you need some sort of recourse.

12. *Whats on the receipt.. *
Your details, His/Her details [ check a valid id, passport, photocard driving license ].
Use his residence or place of work. 
Don't exchange details in a parking lot. 
The amount paid. Two copies. Both signatures confirming transaction. 
Seller must post, ownership documents.

13. *Recommended V6 indies..*
Awesome
4 Rings
TT Shop
Vagcheck
Autograph Cars
WAK

14. *Optional extras that may be fitted..*
Rear parking sensors
Sat Nav
Add On Interior Lux Pack

15. Servicing should be as per service schedule for the car and intermediate services are 20.60.100k miles whilst major are 40.80.120k miles which include gearbox oil change. Cost is approx £250 to £300 for an intermediate service and £400 to £700 for major one.
Using a recommended indie may save you some money but it wont give you Audi service history.
I believe the 1.8 TT requires a yearly service or 10k, the V6 doesnt, its 20k, however some V6 owners change oil on a yearly basis and let the garage do the next change.

16. At present the road tax costs for the V6 are the same as for the 225 and 240 1.8 models.

*These checks and tests are a guide and may be tweaked or have additional information added on an ongoing basis*

If you have just purchased your TT it is a good idea to change the plugs, coilpacks and MAF for peace of mind and is a good starting point in understanding how your car is performing.

Steve


----------



## Greerso (Jun 16, 2010)

Gotta say Steve that this is really good advice which could apply mostly to buying any car and indeed any model of TT - I've had a read through it and even though we bought ours (not a V6) a couple of weeks ago I'm still happy enough - it certainly makes good reading if you're about to part with the cash - could be a bit worrying if you already have parted with money and now see something that looks a bit suspect.

I did have a read through the forum prior to buying and went back to the dealer with a few issues that I had read about - big one being the timing belt - he agreed to change it at 39k miles (car just turning 5 years old and I probably would'nt have thought about it if I hadn't read on the forum).

All makes good sense and definately makes good reading


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I have done my best with what to look for and specifically tailored it to the V6.
Im sure there are some things ive missed, so roll up and if valid i will amend the front post.
I have not had a 1.8TT and am mostly unaware of the things to look for, so if someone wants to modify this Thread to suit the 1.8 market you are more than welcome to use it.
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good advice Steve. I didn't go with that advice as mine had had 5 owners.. imbetween sales the sodding traders had registered it for about 2-3 months ownership, that last one I bought from. He couldn't shift it as 3.2s and high tax were not for many people. Adu had it for a while but it's had 3 year ownership and 2.5 years prior to mine.

TTs can have quite a few owners as some just fancy one for a bit and others find they are too costly, particularly during the financial climate the last few years. If owners were every 12 months or less I'd be concerned.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Absolutely blinding info, very good advise, why go turbo when you can have endless silky smooth.
Minds made up for sure now


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

alexi7 said:


> Absolutely blinding info, very good advise, why go turbo when you can have endless silky smooth.
> Minds made up for sure now


Cheers
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good write up I would suggest though always carrying out your own HPI check and not accepting one from the seller as true.


----------



## Davo_TT (Jan 15, 2012)

Great guide, will hopefully be useful to me when looking for a V6.


----------



## MizzB (Jan 27, 2012)

As I've already bought my V6 then it's only useful in terms of the servicing advice as I was undecided as to whether to pay the extra for the Audi stamp, especially as the last one was done at a Porsche dealer! Better start saving my pennies!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome
Steve


----------



## Frozenbeard81 (Jun 15, 2012)

Seems like the opportune place to ask this but just how rare are the manual V6 coupes.

I'm currently scouring the market looking for a TT, in truth I wont be buying one to early next year BUT I'd like to do my homework first etc. I was sold on the idea of a V6 manual as the DSG to me just seems to me at least, another expensive failure, whilst it may not go wrong I think I like the idea of swapping the gears myself.

Also what dictates the wheels on the car, were the TTRS wheels optional extras? as I've seen a few V6s with the chunky seven spokes (which I'm not keen on) and the BBS style wheels.

BTW hi to V6 RUL, I've been following your thread on Pistonheads for a while. Epic car is epic


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the kind words.

I would say that 10:1 is probably the ratio of DSG to manual cars, however the States only got DSG so we are lucky to have the option.
You will have a better chance of the car you are looking for once the summer has gone.
DSG or manual..it doesn't matter..its what floats your boat that matters and hanging out for the motta your after.
The 7 spokes were standard and option of BBs in Europe for the 3.2 but the States had another 9 spoke option available.

Welcome aboard and don't be a stranger.
Check out the community page too.
Steve


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> TTs can have quite a few owners as some just fancy one for a bit and others find they are too costly, particularly during the financial climate the last few years. If owners were every 12 months or less I'd be concerned.


I think the bit about number of owners needs to be changed as it's not particularly accurate. Having a new owner every year doesn't really tell you anything about the condition of the car, particularly with less practical cars like the TT (even more so with the 3.2l engine as the slightly higher running costs will almost certainly result in some owners with eyes bigger than their wallets offloading it earlier than planned).

It's just as likely that a box full of receipts indicates the car's a lemon as a large number of previous owners on the V5. :wink:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Great write up for someone looking to buy the best TT in the range...


----------



## DUNMINING (Aug 4, 2012)

hi all - just joined the site as keen on buying a tt - i like the 3.2 and should get my pension next year so will be genning up on the spec before i take the plunge - do all 3.2,s come with cruise control and is it a camchain engine (any issues)- silly question but are they easy to drive (auto) as wife will be using it - cheers, dave [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Really great buying advice Steve , your wasted on the rigs  :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great scott.....Well done Steve. This should be a sticky for all future potential owners. Your attention to detail sir is commendable. [smiley=drummer.gif]

Damien.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

DUNMINING said:


> hi all - just joined the site as keen on buying a tt - i like the 3.2 and should get my pension next year so will be genning up on the spec before i take the plunge - do all 3.2,s come with cruise control and is it a camchain engine (any issues)- silly question but are they easy to drive (auto) as wife will be using it - cheers, dave [smiley=book2.gif]


Hi Dave & welcome to the forum. A wise decision going straight in for the V6 cos all the 1.8 boys get one in the end, when they realise the mistake they've made. :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Do plenty of research on here using the search facility, sounds like you've got plenty of time to find yourself a good one. Steve Collier (V6RUL), who's thread here you've no doubt digested, also has a V6 Community page which also contains lots of info and links to threads which you'll find very useful. I'm not sure about the cruise control as standard, mine came with it, maybe someone else in the know can answer that one? Camchain .... Yes, but there have been a few on here who have had problems with chain stretch and have had them replaced, they are few and far between though.
Now, the DSG box ........ not really an auto as such, it's much better than that with seamless, smooth changes and very easy to drive, once you get used to it's foibles and it has a few. Firstly, it's a little clunky when moving off from first to second and the same again when coming to a halt and changing down into first. Not clunky jerky but clunky noisy, perfectly normal though as they all seem to do it but takes a bit of getting used to at first. Secondly, the hesitation issue. Scared me s***less the first time it happened as I wasn't aware of the issue and didn't know what was going on! Approaching an island, the box is changing down through the gears and you're almost at a stop, the box is about to change into first and you notice a gap in the traffic and decide to hit the gas and go for it and you get nothing for what seems like an eternity (probably a second in reality) and gives you a heart attack as the gap in the traffic diminishes. Basically the box thinks you are coming to a halt and isn't expecting you to call to stay in that gear at the precise moment it's about to change down. Scary at first but I have learnt to live with it now and can anticipate the hesitation and react appropriately. A few people here have had thier DSG boxes remapped with different software which has improved the operation and helped resolve the issue. Lastly, the mechatronic issue, where the gearbox fails and put's itself into limp mode. Costs the earth to repair if you take it to Audi but a company called ECU Repairs can usually resolve the issue and restore back to normal for a fraction of the dealer price at just under £1000 or thereabouts, which most on here reckon is comparable to a clutch and master cylinder change on a manual. Most love the DSG but those that don't and those that are concerned about a box failure plump for the much rarer manual version. Personally, I love it, it's like 3 cars in one. Slip it into D for lazy driving round town, knock it over into manual and change gear with either the stick or the paddles behind the wheel and if you're feeling really brave pop it into sport for a hair raising ride. :twisted:
Had mine very nearly 2 years now, I don't do masses of miles, covered around 7000 in that period and it's just clicked over the 50K mark. No issues whatsoever and still love getting in it as much as I did the first day I took delivery.
I'll stop waffling now :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome, the point you have asked about seem to have been covered.
I can only add that when coming to a roundabout I change down manually whether in drive or manual selection, to first, so I'm in the gear I want and ready for that gap..
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Welcome, the point you have asked about seem to have been covered.
> I can only add that when coming to a roundabout I change down manually whether in drive or manual selection, to first, so I'm in the gear I want and ready for that gap..
> Steve


The box can't know what you expect to do next and you are right with your points @ Pete. As steve has said, I do the same if I need to be sure and quick. Once you master the box it's fine. I feel or listen for when the gears are engage; if you are in tune with the car you can sense quite easily. I find it a little slower to get first when at a junction. I always delay until I feel 1st engaged then off the peddle for some creep then away.

Took mine out yesterday and it was great. Just a little off topic but I find that if I want to give it the gun it seems to be a tempter for other Audi drivers to start 'racing'. It's amazing how driving the TT in certain ways can bring out the idiot in other drivers.... usually the 2.0T or 3.0 TDI boys. Never driven in a country as bad as this for other cars wanting to get ahead or race. I don't have the same problem in the A4. The TT must be a red TT to a bull  I don't bother rising to the bait these days, well not often.


----------



## DUNMINING (Aug 4, 2012)

many thanks for the info chaps - i,ll keep drooling over the various cars i,m seeing out there - saw a nice vibrant green one for sale down by gatwick (1.8) - looks superb and i didnt know tt,s came in that colour - is the dsg gearbox available on the 1.8 or is it just on the 3.2 engine and does bose stereo come as standard and how many speakers - cheers, dave [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DSG only on the V6 and ICE is either BOSE or Concert.
Steve


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Steve

Can I add my thanks for this page too. I am actively looking to buy a Mk 1 V6 and have found this page really really useful, along with so many of the other pages out there.

Cheers

Howie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

prop135 said:


> Steve
> 
> Can I add my thanks for this page too. I am actively looking to buy a Mk 1 V6 and have found this page really really useful, along with so many of the other pages out there.
> 
> ...


Cheers Howie..appreciated
Steve


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

PeTTe-N said:


> DUNMINING said:
> 
> 
> > hi all - just joined the site as keen on buying a tt - i like the 3.2 and should get my pension next year so will be genning up on the spec before i take the plunge - do all 3.2,s come with cruise control and is it a camchain engine (any issues)- silly question but are they easy to drive (auto) as wife will be using it - cheers, dave [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Agree with every word!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great scott.....Well done Steve. This should be a sticky for all future potential owners. Your attention to detail sir is commendable. [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Damien.


+1


----------



## alan123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Great piece of work, very comprehensive.


----------



## m3cca (Aug 26, 2013)

Using your advice now when emailing a seller about a 2004 V6 3.2 DSG.

Wait to see what they respond with, but like everyone mentioned great advice for research!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers, appreciated.
Fingers crossed for ya..
Steve


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

After reading this i too started to look at 3.2's after dismissing them initially based on the "end of the world" DSG issues, and camchain is certain to fail none believers.
anyway after test driving the first 3.2 - i was sold.
took a couple of weeks to find the right car after that, but there was just no point continuing to look for a suitable 1.8 after that sublime 3.2 motor.

3 weeks on - no regrets, far from it. i am seriously impressed with the average MPG i am getting from mine. 3 tanks have netted me 29mpg on average with a reset each time - and it's not being nursed either with a mixture of 50 mile runs and stop start round the corner driving.

The TT is a nice car, but the 3.2 and DSG makes it a fantastic car.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good to read a trouble free post.
Steve


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning all

Having read and re read this post over the last year I am going to admit to something. Yesterday my wife bought me a Mk2 3.2 V6, I think she had enough of me complaining about having to spend my car money on blown up household items. We drove down to view the car, I had this guide saved on my phone and as soon as I saw the car I forgot I had it because I had a stupid grin on my face and a shiny in front of me.

300 miles later, I am still grinning like an idiot but have paused, in the cold light of day, to review this guide against what I actually did when I checked the car.

I actually carried out all the checks listed and all the questions!!!!!! I guess I retained all the knowledge imparted 

once again, thanks Steve

Can I join the V6 community now please?

I will do an intro and put some photos up on the Mk2 forum when I remember to take some and stop hooning around the sticks of Lincolnshire


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Steve,
Thanks for that extremely thorough write up. I'm sure that by sticking to it in18 months or so when I move on from my225 I will b giving myself the very best possible chance of picking up a cracker. Ive never been so sure of my next care before but 100% it's goin to be the v6
Just done a screenshot so I don't forget for future reference. Thanks again. 
Gav


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the thanks.
As the V6 is getting older now, its more important to check your not buying a lemon, or at least aware of faults that could be used as a bargaining tool.

To be added to the V6 Community page, could you please post up details and pics on the Community section.
Steve


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just to add the obvious, but if you don't do your own maintenance (like me), shop around as V6 OEM bits can be pricey.

My V6 front discs were getting to the end of their life (advisory on last Mot in April), so got a quote for replacements from my local Audi dealer (£730), my local village garage (£860), and Awesome in Irlam, who I'd have preferred to do the work anyway, except it's a bit of a drive to their workshop.

Awesome replaced them yesterday for £393!


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

A great write up & read for any V6er , , , shame i bought mine last week & read tonight  
Think i can tick all the boxes though so maybe i got lucky ? 
Great cars though & no substitute for cubic capacity so no regrets not going for the 225


----------



## ryanm8655 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great advice - As someone who is currently looking for a Mk1 V6 TT.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ryanm8655 said:


> Great advice - As someone who is currently looking for a Mk1 V6 TT.


Your welcome.
Steve


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

V6RUL (Steve ?).....

Mate, your write-up is absolutely brilliant for somebody like me looking to buy a 3.2 V6 ( or a 1.8 for that matter..), that is probably going to be around 9/10 years old...

It`s that good mate, I`m going to print it off and take the b loody thing with me when I`m looking for one, and I don`t give a toss what anyone says if it saves me missing something that could be expensive later.

Many, many thanks again Steve, for taking the time and trouble to "pen" all this lot out..............cheers ! 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

dextter said:


> V6RUL (Steve ?).....
> 
> Mate, your write-up is absolutely brilliant for somebody like me looking to buy a 3.2 V6 ( or a 1.8 for that matter..), that is probably going to be around 9/10 years old...
> 
> ...


Your welcome.
Buyer beware catches peeps out.
Steve


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks for taking the time to write this up ,,very useful info ,, been saving for the v6 for the last few months and finally ready to go for t ;-) il be using this guide whilst checkng out some motors,, thanks again ;-) il post up some pics when iv done a deal


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamiemcc said:


> thanks for taking the time to write this up ,,very useful info ,, been saving for the v6 for the last few months and finally ready to go for t ;-) il be using this guide whilst checkng out some motors,, thanks again ;-) il post up some pics when iv done a deal


Your welcome.
Steve


----------



## PAULRH (Mar 3, 2014)

This gives me the confidence to know what to look out for.
Excellent stuff thanks.

paul


----------



## PAULRH (Mar 3, 2014)

I also rnag the guy @ Norfolk Performance who was very freindly and a great help.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your welcome and Neil is a good guy.
Steve


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks to Hoggy (again :lol: ) for pointing me here and to V6RUL for writing the original post.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your welcome, I hope the info is useful and not to overwhelming.
Steve


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

Great info, will come in handy as I'm new to Audi and DSG boxes, just need to find a good one now


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck Dave.
Some more posts will allow you access to the for sale section.
Steve


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

So all the time I spent looking at 1.8 is now wasted


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

fade2blackuk said:


> So all the time I spent looking at 1.8 is now wasted


 :lol: now you are educated as to what is available.
Steve


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> fade2blackuk said:
> 
> 
> > So all the time I spent looking at 1.8 is now wasted
> ...


 Just got to find the right one now but I will know what to ask when/whilst I do


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

PAULRH said:


> I also rnag the guy @ Norfolk Performance who was very freindly and a great help.


I`m another that`s bought from Neil at Norfolk Performance, Paul, and he`s a top bloke who supplies a good car.

Might be an idea to get him to source you one Paul, it that suits your circumstances, as when I was down there, he had nothing but minters in there (6 months ago now, so unfortunately they`ll all be sold), but Neil`s well-worth dealing with 8)


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

Very useful thread, thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your welcome.
Steve


----------



## Tazza67 (Nov 2, 2014)

Very nice thread, thanks for the list!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tazza67 said:


> Very nice thread, thanks for the list!


Hope it helps.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

fade2blackuk said:


> So all the time I spent looking at 1.8 is now wasted


You could look at it as a waste of time but I'd say look at it as education&#8230;You know more now than when you started and if you don't then, yes it has been a waste of time.

I went through a similar search 5 years ago, looked for well over a year but didn't even think about using TTF. dOH! :lol:


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

excellent write up v6rul, what an absolute gutter that i saw it 4 days AFTER i bought mine lmao.. I did however do most of what was written and gotta say i so love the car it's performance noise comfort are top notch!!! glad i took the jump and went for the 3.2 and not the 225.
Gotta say one very very very scary thing reading though was at the time i noticed a quiet ticking noise in the engine and now i am [email protected]@ing myself about the chain. Lesson learned!! best get down the garage and have it checked.
Good work though


----------



## smithp77 (Mar 5, 2015)

Great info thanks a lot.
I have viewed a couple now and suspected issues so not purchased, now I know more I can shop with confidence.


----------



## DaveP (Apr 16, 2007)

One of the best and most comprehensive buying guides I've ever read. Thanks for taking the time to compile this - it will be invaluable when I'm searching.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DaveP said:


> One of the best and most comprehensive buying guides I've ever read. Thanks for taking the time to compile this - it will be invaluable when I'm searching.


Cheers, the buyers guide is a compilation of my and others buying experience and common faults through the years of ownership so you can buy the best V6 you can.
Steve


----------



## sdjfaulkes (Oct 9, 2015)

super helpful, thank you


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your welcome.
Steve


----------



## sdjfaulkes (Oct 9, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Your welcome.
> Steve


All I need now is access to the classifieds section!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There are a couple of ways to gain access.
Up your post rate or buy a TTF sticker for sales protection.
Steve


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Fantastic guide. I'm still not convinced if I should go for a late Mk1 or spend more and go for an early Mk2. either way I would prefer the V6 version. I have noticed that in the Mk2 (2006) the V6 manual is in a higher VED band than the DSG?

I do like the DSG but it seems I would need to keep an empty credit card handy as it is more a case of when it goes wrong, rather than if  Or is that an unfair assessment?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Barmybob said:


> Fantastic guide. I'm still not convinced if I should go for a late Mk1 or spend more and go for an early Mk2. either way I would prefer the V6 version. I have noticed that in the Mk2 (2006) the V6 manual is in a higher VED band than the DSG?
> 
> I do like the DSG but it seems I would need to keep an empty credit card handy as it is more a case of when it goes wrong, rather than if  Or is that an unfair assessment?


I think after March 2006 car registration, manual V6 became more expensive road tax than the DSG V6, as DSG has a slightly less emission figure.
Buy a DSG and cross your fingers..
V6 late 2008-2010 have a better mechatronic unit, but will be more expensive to purchase.
Steve


----------



## feenix_raz (Mar 2, 2016)

Amazing post Steve, I'm looking actively to buy a mark 1 3.2v6 in the next 3 months and all the info here is invaluable. 
Your community here is just great  Didn't expect to find such a good TT forum anywhere really.

All the best,
Garrett


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

feenix_raz said:


> Amazing post Steve, I'm looking actively to buy a mark 1 3.2v6 in the next 3 months and all the info here is invaluable.
> Your community here is just great  Didn't expect to find such a good TT forum anywhere really.
> 
> All the best,
> Garrett


Your welcome.
Happy hunting.
You can't look at the for sale section yet as you need more posts to qualify.
Steve


----------



## isb (Mar 14, 2016)

Comprehensive and informative buying guide Steve.
I'll be printing off and taking with me to any future viewings. Wish me luck


----------



## confused4 (Aug 10, 2014)

Great to see such a useful guide, but curious as to why for sale section is hidden
Having run a couple of interesting cars, their websites were only too keen to encourage people to buy their car as well as listing any related adverts in other media. Should have added, I'm looking for a V6 DSG Roadster


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

confused4 said:


> Great to see such a useful guide, but curious as to why for sale section is hidden
> Having run a couple of interesting cars, their websites were only too keen to encourage people to buy their car as well as listing any related adverts in other media. Should have added, I'm looking for a V6 DSG Roadster


Hi,
For sale is limited to qualifying peeps on the forum by becoming a regular poster or purchasing into the insurance sales scheme.
Good luck with a potential purchase but beware of abused and less cared for cars.
Steve


----------



## confused4 (Aug 10, 2014)

So how many posts count to the sales page?
By the way, the one thing I would like to change is to fit 50 profile tyres and the relevant wheels as the pot holes in Kent are terrifying. Any suggestions of which wheels to go for, standard golf?


----------



## TT r us (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks Steve for your write up - many points still relevant to check on most cars 6 years on - have saved and will bring with me when veiwing. I would definitely consider a V6 dsg but there aren't any within or near budget, let alone the running costs - very thirsty motor when pressing on and chain issues to avoid.

So 225 it is unless my circumstances change.


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Excellent post Steve. very comprehensive should be a sticky


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

confused4 said:


> By the way, the one thing I would like to change is to fit 50 profile tyres and the relevant wheels as the pot holes in Kent are terrifying. Any suggestions of which wheels to go for, standard golf?


17" is the smallest you can go on the V6 due to the big front brakes.

Std tyre size is 225/45R17 with 205/50R17 as a winter option.

If you really need more sidewall height, then using the QS's 235/40R18 as a reference: 235/45R17 94Y
That will give you 4.5mm more sidewall height but with higher tyre costs.


----------



## confused4 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for this, very useful, but if 205/50R17 is quoted as a winter option, could I not just use that
I take it there would be clearance problems if I went for 225/50R17, but I'm not sure that going for 18 wheels would give me more sidewall height


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

confused4 said:


> Thanks for this, very useful, but if 205/50R17 is quoted as a winter option, could I not just use that
> I take it there would be clearance problems if I went for 225/50R17, but I'm not sure that going for 18 wheels would give me more sidewall height


205/50R17 has the same sidewall height as the std 225/45R17
So would be narrower (great for winter, not so much for the other 364 days of the year!) but have the same sidewall compliance.

235/45R17 94Y is slightly taller but still within the envelope of OEM sizes used on the TT, so no clearance issues.

Going to 18" would obviously mean less sidewall height...


----------



## confused4 (Aug 10, 2014)

Brilliant

Thanks so much, now all I need is one of the last Mk1 3.2's with DSG and all the goodies

At the moment http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-2005- ... Swv~xXEIR8

Fits quite well, but thoughts please


----------



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

Great article with plenty of essential info for a new user like me. 
Many thanks for all the effort to collate this into one place.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your welcome.
Steve


----------



## Gooders (Jul 26, 2016)

This is going to help me so much as I start my TT journey! Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Gooders said:


> This is going to help me so much as I start my TT journey! Thanks


Happy hunting bud.
Steve


----------



## sparky68 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey Steve

your a legend we are test driving our 2007 v6 on thursday and you guide is bloody brilliant thank you so much

I hope ours is all good as we cant wait to own it  ours has 89k miles so hoping all's OK with gearbox etc, she has full Audi service history so hopefully she'll be ok.

I had quick look at the history while i was there but couldn't see any gearbox oil changes although Haldex had been done.

My main concern is gearbox and chain so i will be using your guide  the dealer will think im a lunatic reading it off but sod it lol

Brgds
Mark


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Barmybob said:


> Fantastic guide. I'm still not convinced if I should go for a late Mk1 or spend more and go for an early Mk2. either way I would prefer the V6 version. I have noticed that in the Mk2 (2006) the V6 manual is in a higher VED band than the DSG?
> 
> I do like the DSG but it seems I would need to keep an empty credit card handy as it is more a case of when it goes wrong, rather than if  Or is that an unfair assessment?


Blimey, interesting to see where my head was last year 

I ended up getting an A5 3.0 Tdi with s-tronic, which has recently replaced with a newer "black edition" We did still get a TT though, for the Mrs. But it is a Roadster not a coupé, a Tdi not a V6, and it is newer too :roll:


----------



## rivage96 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm new on this site and I have joined because I'm keen to buy a very good condition, low mileage 3.2 manual. Are there any still around? The Mark 1 has, in my mind, tons of charisma but not having driven the 3.2 I don't know if this holds true for this version. All comments welcome, thanks, Andy 8)


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

rivage96 said:


> I'm new on this site and I have joined because I'm keen to buy a very good condition, low mileage 3.2 manual. Are there any still around? The Mark 1 has, in my mind, tons of charisma but not having driven the 3.2 I don't know if this holds true for this version. All comments welcome, thanks, Andy 8)


..Me too (Northants)


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

After I drove a 3.2 I just had to get one  but I also never drove a turbo. I would not describe mine as modified as it is mostly standard but has a few uprated bushes in the suspension that have given it a planted feel and good steering feedback. The VR6 engine is something of a heavyweight that increases the front axle weight together with thicker antiroll bars just works and, for me with the DSG, is a perfect combo. Good luck with your search


----------



## rivage96 (Jan 22, 2017)

griffster said:


> rivage96 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new on this site and I have joined because I'm keen to buy a very good condition, low mileage 3.2 manual. Are there any still around? The Mark 1 has, in my mind, tons of charisma but not having driven the 3.2 I don't know if this holds true for this version. All comments welcome, thanks, Andy 8)
> ...


There are a few cars around but I was hoping that the TT forum would, like the VW Golf Mk1 forum, be a source for information about vehicles for sale. It seems that there is a wall that noobs have to scale to get in?


----------



## rivage96 (Jan 22, 2017)

rusTTy_racer said:


> After I drove a 3.2 I just had to get one  but I also never drove a turbo. I would not describe mine as modified as it is mostly standard but has a few uprated bushes in the suspension that have given it a planted feel and good steering feedback. The VR6 engine is something of a heavyweight that increases the front axle weight together with thicker antiroll bars just works and, for me with the DSG, is a perfect combo. Good luck with your search


Impressive work with the strip down, powder coating and new bushes. Shame that it's not easy to see when the car is planted back onto its wheels :lol:

I had read that those coil springs can be an issue. Is there a simple way to diagnose that problem (before buying?) Cheers, Andy


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Springs :roll: Look for the external diameter of the spring to see if it sits centrally on the disc of the trailing arm. If it has shifted to one side it could be due to the curly bit broken - as was mine [smiley=bigcry.gif] Depending on what wheels you have you may be able to look through the spokes and see the location and or spring. I looked at each side a number of times and then noticed it.

Park it on a flat surface and measure from the wheel centre to the wheel arch and confirm all 4 are the same. Lastly factory springs have colour dots on them to help identify what you have so don't go mad with the pressure washer before you have taken a picture :lol:


----------



## rivage96 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks @rusTTy_racer some very helpful tips. The cost of the springs isn't too bad but the thought of the labour to get them replaced could wipe the smile off anyone's face.


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Great guide, will hopefully be useful when time comes


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Great guide, thanks.

I'm off to buy a 2004,1 owner from new v6 roadster,dsg with 15k on the clock this week so will be taking a copy of this guide with me to ensure I ask all the right questions. I've clarified most of this already over the phone as the car in question is 400 miles away but you never know.

Hopefully it's as described or I'll be jumping on the next available flight home.

Cheers.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Jam13 said:


> Great guide, thanks.
> 
> I'm off to buy a 2004,1 owner from new v6 roadster,dsg with 15k on the clock this week so will be taking a copy of this guide with me to ensure I ask all the right questions. I've clarified most of this already over the phone as the car in question is 400 miles away but you never know.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the viewing.
Asking the right questions will let you know if the owner is an enthusiast or not..
15k miles is low and comes with its own issues.. I've shopping trolley or show queen..
Steve


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all, picked the tt up yesterday and put 429 miles on it driving home, the car didn't miss a beat.
Had it up on a ramp today and the underside is just as impressive, most of the pdi paint on the nuts and bolts is still visible, 
There is a couple of tiny scratches on the paint work but should polish out.
As far as I can see the only non factory parts are the tyres, Dunlop sport max?
Managed to pull the wheels off and clean them up and again, as good as new although I might try and pick up a set of bbs rs2s.
I was planning on doing some mods but I'm inclined to leave this one as is.
Cheers.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## armstrongpsa (Jul 24, 2016)

Great Guide and super useful for somebody looking to purchase their first TT after many many years of thinking about it but never having the cash for a third car.


----------



## panstee (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi, I'm new......

I am in the market for a TT having had various cars before, Alfa Spider, Alfa GTV, SLK350 SLK55 AMG, now looking for a TT so this guide will be invaluable I'm sure.
Are there any recommended garages that specialise in TTs, I'd rather pay a bit more for specialists with peace of mind.
Specifically looking for a 225 or V6

Thanks all


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

V6RUL, 
First of, an excellent guide! Bravo!

Secondly, a question in regards to the spare parts: does Audi dealer still offer/supply official spare parts to purchase? Can you go to the Audi dealer/service and expect them to fix any problems with the original parts?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

You can get 99% of the items you need from the dealer network but this would be the most expensive option. See if you can find a TPS who will sell to you (as not all do) to get the same parts for less.

Attitude of the dealers depends on the service receptionist and if they are old enough to remember the MK1 when it came out  I do use my Audi dealer for a small service and have found them most helpful resolving a paintwork and warranty claim so have not complains but also use an indie for the bigger jobs.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

captainhero17 said:


> Secondly, a question in regards to the spare parts: does Audi dealer still offer/supply official spare parts to purchase? Can you go to the Audi dealer/service and expect them to fix any problems with the original parts?


Normal service parts are all still available through any VAG dealer (So Audi, VW, Seat or Skoda). Same parts system from the same warehouse. I use the local VW dealer for parts.
TPS is the trade parts division of VAG (actually owned by VAG) whereas dealers are franchises. But still the same parts through the same parts system from the same warehouse.

Remember mechanically it is close to a Mk4 Golf.
Suspension bushes are separate from the wishbones/arms, ball-joints are separate from wishbones.
Some trim items are becoming hard to find new, but so many are getting broken for spares that a s/h item shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## chichee (Oct 14, 2017)

Very comprehensive checklist - thank you!

Viewed a Mk4 R32 but erring and arring between that and a mk1 TT V6.


----------



## Hovis (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Steve a great article.

Can always be daunting when looking at a car your not familiar with so great to know the gotchas on the V6 DSG. A great procedural overview with so straight forward purchasing protocol thrown in.


----------



## rasA4 (Apr 23, 2019)

great guide will be checking it out think will be avoiding the DSG not many manuals for sale


----------



## Kelly666 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here, I've done a little research and I'm ready to buy my first tt, a 3.2, I prefer a manual but automatics seem to be in better condition and lower mileage, possibly due to lady owners, is an auto ok for a guy who likes to zip around or should I wait for the right manual to pop up.
Is the dsg gearbox reliable, and pleasant? And if it went wrong how much would it cost to repair or replace it?
Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Kelly666 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here, I've done a little research and I'm ready to buy my first tt, a 3.2, I prefer a manual but automatics seem to be in better condition and lower mileage, possibly due to lady owners, is an auto ok for a guy who likes to zip around or should I wait for the right manual to pop up.
> Is the dsg gearbox reliable, and pleasant? And if it went wrong how much would it cost to repair or replace it?
> Any advise would be much appreciated.


Hi Kelly, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 3.2 owners

Service history is very important. 
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Kelly666 said:


> ...is an auto ok for a guy who likes to zip around...


YES. 8)

I've driven paddle-shift boxes since 1999. I had an Alfa Selespeed, which was a robotised manual gearbox, very different to a "normal" automatic and very different to a manual too. I took straight to it, but some people took longer to adjust themselves (ie remembering not lifting off of the throttle when changing up). Parking was a challenge in that as the gearbox didn't creep, you needed throttle to move.
I changed to my V6 DSG in 2013.

You can leave it in "D" and cruise around, or put it in manual mode and drive like an angry teenager.... :lol: 
It is a car that copes well with both, which can't be said for basic automatics.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Definitely a great shifting solution for someone who likes to zip around. I'd say it takes a little mental training, but once done, it's a different world. And by mental training, things like tooling around in drive, and when you want to do something else, you just start flicking the paddles without thinking about it, and off you go. Done with that piece of twisty road, stop playing with them, and you're back to tooling along, but now with a big grin. And the sport mode is a different beast when you really want to go at it for a sustained bit, so yes, plenty of driver's fun with the DSG. And don't forget it can shift quicker than you can with a manual.


----------

